# Yarn shops in italy



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, I'll be travelling in Italy in September and spending 4 days in Florence. Does anyone know of yarn shops in Florence ? Thanks.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry, don't know of any yarn shops. Only the beautiful leather shops, oooh the beautiful handbags and shoes. And don't forget the delicious ice creams!


----------



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

Shoes are definitely on my list too !!!


----------



## Dorcas Sawyer (Jan 8, 2014)

there are plenty of beautiful yarn shops in Italy, can't remember the names but you will have no trouble finding them.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, just returned from Italy and had a few lovely yarn experiences. Did not have enough time in Florence to pursue yarn but will you be visiting anywhere besides Florence? Lellybella in Venice was a well stocked shop with an English speaking proprietor. She was very welcoming and helpful and I purchased cashmere that was made only for that shop. ( I didn't see any point in buying what one can get at home). I also had a fun experience at a cashmere goat farm in Radda in Chianti, Tuscany. Cashmere goats all around and a store that had yarn and knittd items. The owner of the goats, farm, and store, Nora, was very welcoming and informative. Definitely spoke English as she was originally from NY! Lastly I saw a really well stocked yarn store in Rome, Lana del Gatto or Lana Antica but sadly did not have time to go in. It looked well stocked and I actually saw an elderly lady with a driver who took her into the store and was waiting for her so I guess it was surely worth a trip. Hope to hear about what you are able to find in Florence.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, LellaBella was a nice little shop in Venice. It is really tiny. We were there in October 2015 and they were busy restocking. I did buy 3 skeins of something for a shawl. Haven't used it yet. But the 3 skeins were amount $25 American dollars. Venice is a beautiful place. There is a great lace shop just toward the waterfront at St. Marks Square. Prices were very good and they had some of the same things you can see in the shops on Burano (the Lace Island). I love Italy! We were there for our 40th wedding anniversary (a surprise my husband arranged). Spent 3 nights in Rome, near the Vaticcan, 4 nights in Florence along the Arno River, and 5 nights in Venice (near St. Mark's Square). It was a wonderful vacation. Even made a trip down to Gaeta, along the west coast, to the house where my parents lived while stationed with the Navy there. Brought back a lot of memories. I met my husband there. He was a midshipman on his senior cruise aboard the ship my father was stationed on. He was on the ship for 3 weeks and the Admiral of the Sixth Fleet had a party for the visiting midshipmen and I was one of the single (just out of high school) girls who was invited. He looked like Tom Cruise (who wasn't even born at that time). What a life experience those 3 years in Italy were. I need to write a book!!!!

Here is the link to LellaBella: http://lellabellavenezia.com/about-us/


----------



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks to you all. We'll possibly make it to Venice and Rome, since we don't have our itinerary finalized yet. I'll take your info along.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Try looking for yarn at street markets in Italy.....a friend of mine finds neat stuff that way...
julie


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

My husband went pale when I told him this. We will be in Italy in September too. We have agreed that this time we will only purchase " lightweight " souveniers. I think yarn qualifies.


----------



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about street market, julietremain. My daughter is looking forward to them and now I am too !
Jennydan, I think yarn qualifies as lightweight too!


----------



## Dorcas Sawyer (Jan 8, 2014)

the street markets are wonderful!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Jennydan said:


> My husband went pale when I told him this. We will be in Italy in September too. We have agreed that this time we will only purchase " lightweight " souveniers. I think yarn qualifies.


You are so right, yarn is light weight, have fun.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Jenny dan...I am so amused that your husband went pale at the thought of yarn in Italian street markets!!!My husband holds his breath every time we approach one....you'll be amazed at how much yarn can be squished into a corner of a suitcase...happy hunting!!
julie


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

There is a yarn shop in area of the big open market in Florence not far from the enclosed market. You must go down some inside stairs. Well-stocked, good prices. It was there in October 2014. There is a small yarn store in Lucca in 2014. I have heard of a great yarn outlet north of Milan. There was a nice yarn store on one of the streets leading to the Duomo in Florence, but have no idea if it is still there.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

YourLuckyEwe said:


> There is a yarn shop in area of the big open market in Florence not far from the enclosed market. You must go down some inside stairs. Well-stocked, good prices. It was there in October 2014. There is a small yarn store in Lucca in 2014. I have heard of a great yarn outlet north of Milan. There was a nice yarn store on one of the streets leading to the Duomo in Florence, but have no idea if it is still there.


Oh, Geez, wish I had know all this when we were there in October 2015! We would have been visiting those shops! Yarn compacts in the suitcase well!


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

I know the enclosed market. We were there in 2013. It's quite walkable from the big square. We stayed nearby and had breakfast there often. Fell victim to the leather goods stalls in the street outside. Such helpful people. If you couldn't see what you wanted, thy escorted you to their real shop. haha . BUT lightweight, lightweight. Yarn is lightweight.


----------

